# Dart board backing advice?



## alperal (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here. Not a wood-worker, but can use a hammer and nail. Does that count?

Anyway, I'm looking to create a backboard for hanging a dartboard onto in my apartment. I'm a pretty good dart player and don't ever foresee missing the board, unless I've had too much tequila, but I definitely don't trust my friends and guests and don't want to have to repair my walls when I leave my apartment.

I found this idea and would like to replicate it, but I'm going to make it more complicated than it needs to be. (it's just how I am) That's where I'm looking for help. Specifically with what type of wood I should use. I would like to use something that is light-weight and has little density because, should it happen, I'd like for the missed dart to actually penetrate and stick into the wood as opposed to bouncing off, and falling to the wood floors, which are probably more costly to repair/replace than the drywall.

I don't know about many types of wood and their characteristics, but I have worked with Balsa in the past for small art projects and other things, and I feel like it would be perfect for what I want, but I also know Balsa is quite expensive, especially in the amount I'll need. Just curious if there was another type that anyone can suggest that would do the trick, hopefully at a lower cost. I'm not concerned with the color (sorry if there's a technical term for that) of the wood, just want it to function in the capacity I've described. Any help is greatly appreciated! 

Oh, and I'm thinking I'd want about an inch of thickness if that is relevant. Thanks!

-Al


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

You should prepare for the whole wall behind the dart board to be hit with darts. The photo you linked to shows only a smallish area around the board. It'll protect a shadow of good wall while the surrounding area is pin-holed over a year or so of really bad shots by friends. Protect the whole wall unless you are willing to replace/repair the drywall. 

That example looks like pallet wood (scraps from an old pallet). It could be anything from the hardest hardwood to the softest softwood. I don't recommend it. Any softwood from fir to spruce should take a dart. You could buy a 4x8 sheet of homasote and use the entire sheet. I'd set if off the wall with some 1x spacers for the darts that penetrate through.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

I wouldn't recommend using Balsa...it's too soft. You could just use a half sheet (4'x4') of ½" or ¾" plywood, and make a perimeter frame to trim it out.






















.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I gather that looks of this protective shield does not matter.

I would not use balsa as it would tear up too quickly. Any wood other than balsa does not need the 1" thickness, unless you have some friends with howitzer arms.

I would just use everyday construction grade pine. Cut to whatever size makes you happy. Only you know how inaccurate your friends throw the darts. Even 1/2" is adequate thickness.

 HERE  is a list of the ten (10) softest woods. I do not know what of this list would be available in your area.

George


----------

